# Has anyone else been Sockeye fishing?



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a couple of pics from this year...


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!
My dad has gone the last three days in a row and caught his limit every time, so I get some for my freezer too!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a thought, but did any of you guys take a minute to consider letting them live to reproduce?


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats great.. 
The run is pretty good this year and the action was great down the line. Tight lines all around.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Just a thought, but did any of you guys take a minute to consider letting them live to reproduce?


Yes I did give it some thought.. my final thought on the topic is, "The DFO only allows a limmit of two per angler." Dont get me started.. This is the first opening in 4 years.. Though previous years showed good numbers of returning Sockeye the DFO still didnt have an opening. This is within the law and I am doing nothing wrong so please keep the green comments out of my thread.
Thank you for your concern.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont mean to seem harsh and I understand the enviroment needs taking care of. I am an avid angler and respect the laws that have been put in place. I do take some offence to comments regarding releasing fish when the opening is to harvest them for food and though some may dissagree with this, it is the law.
Thank you for the comment.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, you guys are right, the Government knows best.
Vote Liberal whenever in doubt. 
Yep


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish Clayton!!
Makes me wanna go get my license. 
Cheers!!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Yeah, you guys are right, the Government knows best.
> Vote Liberal whenever in doubt.
> Yep


If you dissagree, do something about it. here is a contact link.
Fisheries and Oceans Canada | Pacific Region | Fisheries | Contacts


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Nice fish Clayton!!
> Makes me wanna go get my license.
> Cheers!!


Thanks Don!!


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Just a thought, but did any of you guys take a minute to consider letting them live to reproduce?


Well they say if they let to many get to the spawning grounds (this year there would be to many) the fry end up out competeing each other for food so you end up with less fish.

Also they say that they spawn over other fishes spawning beds and kill the eggs in the beds, therefore fishing the surplus is a good idea.

Just what I heard.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Just a thought, but did any of you guys take a minute to consider letting them live to reproduce?


I'm curious gimlid Do you beef and pork or how about chicken??


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Nice and CHROME!!!!! Where did you catch them? I hear they don't bite. You can only b. bounce for them?????


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

rg500 said:


> Nice and CHROME!!!!! Where did you catch them? I hear they don't bite. You can only b. bounce for them?????


They were in great shape, and some were 8lbs plus.. We caught them close to hope. Bottom bouncing is the most effective way to fish for them in a river as large as the fraser.

Here is a quote from Steve Kaye Sportfishing website.
http://www.fishonbc.com/articles/sockeye-fishing/

"Do the Sockeye of the Fraser river actually bite?, or are all of them flossed or lined? Well, I believe the answer is yes and no. First, what is flossing or lining? This is the practic of swinging a long leader (6 to 10ft) along the bottom of the river with the intent of having that leader swing through the mouth of the fish swimming upstream. When the leader swings through the mouth of the fish, it is followed by the hook, which then gets pulled into the corner of the fishes jaw. First, is this legal or is this just snagging? Snagging, by the letter of the law, is described as the intent to hook a fish in a part of the body other than the mouth. Lining or flossing is designed to hook the fish in the mouth, so technically, this is legal. I personaly know several conservation officers who also avidly fish the Fraser in this manner, so from their standpoint, there is no legal problem. Any fish that is unintentionally snagged should be quickly and carfully released as keeping a fish that has been foul hooked is illegal and unethical. Second, will Sockeye bite a lure? The answer is yes, but when you consider the conditions in which we are fishing in the Fraser where the water visability is approximately 6 to 10inches and the water where the Sockeye are caught most often is fairly fast. Sockeye only get about a 1/2 second to see and react to a bait. So some sockeye do bite, but yes the majority are definately flossed or lined. Some people feel that this type of fishing is unethical, personaly because of the conditions in the fraser I think there is a place for this technique here, but in other clear water rivers where Salmon run and the conditions make it possible to fool a fish into biting your lure, I feel this would not be ethical. Basicly, this is a personal decision, but as I see it, most anglers have decided to accept this style of fishing and enjoy this tremendous fishery that the Fraser river has to offer."


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

I was scared to actually write down the term bottom bouncing. Didn't want to start a debate about the technique. Too bad there is no place here in lowermainland to fish for them that way. I guess I'll will wait for Pinks next year when they flood the river again. I had lots of fun last year catching them. But nice to hear they finally open them again this year. I just love CHROME Fish.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! They are finally open?! It's good to hear. Maybe I'll catch my first ever sockeye! If you need a fishing partner... you know who to call!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes it has been 4 years... It is good news for those of us who want to obtain a few of one of the most sought after food fish we have here in BC. The opening should be untill the end of the month from what I've heard.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

rg500 said:


> I was scared to actually write down the term bottom bouncing. Didn't want to start a debate about the technique. Too bad there is no place here in lowermainland to fish for them that way. I guess I'll will wait for Pinks next year when they flood the river again. I had lots of fun last year catching them. But nice to hear they finally open them again this year. I just love CHROME Fish.


I totaly understand, it can be a sensitive topic no doubt. But we have the legal right to retain fish hooked in the mouth, foul hooked fish must be carefully released and I 100% agree with this. We do need to take care of our natural resources and make sure they are here untill the earths end. If that's possible, we humans are the most destructive animal on planet earth.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

kodak said:


> I totaly understand, it can be a sensitive topic no doubt. But we have the legal right to retain fish hooked in the mouth, foul hooked fish must be carefully released and I 100% agree with this. We do need to take care of our natural resources and make sure they are here untill the earths end. If that's possible, we humans are the most destructive animal on planet earth.


I couldn't agree with you more. Very well says....very well says.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you rg500


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

We just had some lovely Sockeye for dinner tonight, it was awesome!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> We just had some lovely Sockeye for dinner tonight, it was awesome!


Im just cooking up a Sockeye steak as I type....


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a few sockeye destined for the smoker and the BBQ, does anything beat all the great local things we get to eat in the summer here, all the berries you can shake a stick at, salmon, fresh corn to name a few. Life is good.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aquaflora said:


> I have a few sockeye destined for the smoker and the BBQ, does anything beat all the great local things we get to eat in the summer here, all the berries you can shake a stick at, salmon, fresh corn to name a few. Life is good.


definately!, we drove up to agassiz and you can even get fresh organic hazelnut butter!! its like nutella but 10x better lol

going cherry picking up near penticton is a fav of my wifes


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Mferko said:


> definately!, we drove up to agassiz and you can even get fresh organic hazelnut butter!! its like nutella but 10x better lol
> 
> going cherry picking up near penticton is a fav of my wifes


Awesome, I just love this time of year. MMmm Hazelnut butter! I am going to have to try that.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

An interesting thing is that anglers are probably the strongest advocates for the protection of the resource. In addition, many of the us are out in the field all the time and are in touch with the state of the resource and habitat. It's great to see strong numbers this year. 


Cheers

Hammer


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried fishing for salmon close to 10 years ago and I haven't since. I think it was the Vedder River. It was a pencil lead at the bottom of the leader and some wool floss of different colour tied to the hook, made to look like an egg. I remember there was a special way to tie the line onto the hook but I don't remember now. Needless to say, I didn't catch anything except for snags....
I wouldn't mind trying again but maybe I was doing something wrong.. mmmmm.

and hopefully not hijacking the thread, to Mferko, where do you get the organic hazelnut butter?


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Hit up Peg leg with Rufus this morning, we had our limmit within an hour and were on our way home. Captured Moments you should get out to the river before the Sockeye closure.. pm me if you want some tips...


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

kodak said:


> Hit up Peg leg with Rufus this morning, we had our limmit within an hour and were on our way home. Captured Moments you should get out to the river before the Sockeye closure.. pm me if you want some tips...


I heard so much bout Peg leg. Love to go give it a try. But if it is shoulder to shoulder fishing, no thanks. Is it busy during the weekdays too?


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

If you know what your doing and can avoid the newbs its not too bad... 



rg500 said:


> I heard so much bout Peg leg. Love to go give it a try. But if it is shoulder to shoulder fishing, no thanks. Is it busy during the weekdays too?


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Spent a few hours at the Fraser tonight...didnt bring home supper but wowza were there some monsters jumping!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to peg leg yesterday and caught nothing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

caught a few downstream with some friends yesterday. too many gillnetters cutting off the school to the bars!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

kodak said:


> I totaly understand, it can be a sensitive topic no doubt. But we have the legal right to retain fish hooked in the mouth, foul hooked fish must be carefully released and I 100% agree with this.


see when i fish pink salmon of the beach i sometimes snag fish ( i do NOT intentionally, they do bite 80% of the time anyways ) but since i use 6lb test it takes me for ever to bring in the snagged ones. i was told by an old guy its better to keep the snagged ones because of over playing... and to release the clean hooked ones, that come in much faster. i know its against the law - i didnt really know that until just after i went fishing. i though it was you just cant intentionally snag them.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

lots and lots of fish out there .


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I was out last fri, sat and left with 4 .... total of 5 times out with the gf and 20 in the freezer.. not 20 after eating a few lol
Im waiting for the limmit to double, if it does I will head out again.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

nice!! Ive been skunked a few times this week & lost a few lures but you bet ill be out there tomorrow lol


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> nice!! Ive been skunked a few times this week & lost a few lures but you bet ill be out there tomorrow lol


Lol! Maybe I'll see you out there. Where are you going?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't be afraid to explore. There are lots of places where you can be by yourself and are super fishy.

Good luck


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I have been told that the sockeye fishing should be open untill sept 19th, but this could change at any time...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't affect me cuz I have no luck catching them at all!!!!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

There are comercial fisherman selling them on craigs list cleaned & on ice for $10+ a head. Cheaper than buying a salt water tag.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Doesn't affect me cuz I have no luck catching them at all!!!!


With sockeye it's not about luck, it's more of a technique so to speak!  Peg leg is a nut house... head a few minutes up stream and you'd be amazed at how few people wander to be on their own.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

FatKid said:


> With sockeye it's not about luck, it's more of a technique so to speak!  Peg leg is a nut house... head a few minutes up stream and you'd be amazed at how few people wander to be on their own.


Yup, agreed to that. But for some reason I never catch them. The closest I got is missing 2 bites!!!!!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> The closest I got is missing 2 bites!!!!!


Try setting the hook lol.... jk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sucks. My sockeye season is cut short after slipping on some rocks. So choked. Hope you guys keep it safe out there.

Happy fishing! Snag a few for me.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

kodak said:


> Try setting the hook lol.... jk


I did but for some reason they always spit it out. Maybe my hook is too small.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I did but for some reason they always spit it out. Maybe my hook is too small.


Cast out at 12-1 o clock, wind in slack if in a rocky area to help avoid snags, if not too rocky just leave the little bit of slack it wont matter, keep the rod tip up until the slack line gets tight, feel the weight bounce down, keeping the line tight.... when the rod tip pulls or the weight stops bouncing, set the hook.. once hooked you have to keep the line tight untill the fish has been landed, rod tip up and no slack for the fish to shake the hook..
Clayton


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

kodak said:


> Cast out at 12-1 o clock, wind in slack if in a rocky area to help avoid snags, if not too rocky just leave the little bit of slack it wont matter, keep the rod tip up until the slack line gets tight, feel the weight bounce down, keeping the line tight.... when the rod tip pulls or the weight stops bouncing, set the hook.. once hooked you have to keep the line tight untill the fish has been landed, rod tip up and no slack for the fish to shake the hook..
> Clayton


I'll try to remember than on saturday!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sockeye do not bite. all you feel is bounce bounce bounce nothing dead weight set the hook


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> sockeye do not bite. all you feel is bounce bounce bounce nothing dead weight set the hook


or... bounce bounce bounce, then a slight pull.... set the hook!!! fish on... lol


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

kodak said:


> or... bounce bounce bounce, then a slight pull.... set the hook!!! fish on... lol


Definitely was bounce bounce slight pull for me. I was even fighting the fish! But damn it I can't land it!!!!

Is the fishery still open for retention???


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I was at peg leg this evening with the gf, we limmited out in a few hours.. 
It should be open till the 19th.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

kodak said:


> I was at peg leg this evening with the gf, we limmited out in a few hours..
> It should be open till the 19th.


That's good to hear!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

It is good news, but it's just too bad they dont double the non tidal limmit!!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just want to take 1. The rest, is all sport fishing!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I just want to take 1. The rest, is all sport fishing!


You've still got a bit of time left to get it...


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

We went out monday and stayed the night... 3 of us went up and left with 12 fish the by tuesday. Kreel was there taking counts on fish caught and making sure no coho were being taken. The DFO was pulling vehichles over as they left the river.. It was nice seeing them there doing their job. Poachers beware


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's good to know that DFO is actually doing something. I better get to the river before the season closes!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I may be going back sunday for the last of it.... Today Im smoking some...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks yummy! Share some!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still so many fish out there


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not gonna be able to go tomorrow cuz my friends car is toast!!!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah todays weather is the pits, staying home.....


----------

